# 2.5 Gallon RCS planted



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Have yet to add the shrimp, getting them on Friday. Hoping the plants will provide plenty of filtration, as no fish shop I've been to today had a sponge filter in stock. All that's in there is the tiny bubble stone UGF that came with the 1 gallon tank. Going to start off with 7-8 shrimp to see how it goes!

Plants:
x1 Java fern
x1 Anubias nana
x1 Bacopa caroliniana
x2 Aponogeton natans





Note: I know the bacopa carolinianas are going to get huge, will move some of them to the 56 gallon once they get taller and trim the rest. At their size, the festivum would have a hayday uprooting them!


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Made a makeshift sponge filter from these specifications but with different materials! Definitely does not look as good but it will serve it's purpose. At least the java fern covers it from the frontal view!

5 minute sponge filter


----------

